# does anyone hava a HAGEN GLO T5



## mattyc (2 Jul 2009)

I had a bright   idea to look at some lights for my tank to replace my aqua one luminaire and found these for Â£60 on the good old ebay. 

i have one 24W t4 on my tank now and the new light has two 24W t5's

What you think and does anyone use this lighting?

Thanks Matt


----------



## Yellow Fellow (4 Jul 2009)

Yeah i use one on my 4 foot planted tank. Its a great light easily adjustable and have had no problems so far (fingers crossed). although apparently you can only use hagen glo bulbs with it, which are rather expensive. but iv youve got a T4 you may already know that.

Mine only cost me about Â£60 on zooplus, but jus checked it again and the price seems to have gone up quite a bit. Seems like youve got a bargain there.

Yellow Fellow


----------



## davidcmadrid (4 Jul 2009)

Yellow Fellow said:
			
		

> Although apparently you can only use hagen glo bulbs with it



Is that because the tubes are an odd size and hard to come by or made in a non standard size and impossible so as to tie you into their tubes for life ? I am looking at this unit and had narrowed it down to the Hagen Glo but this may change things given research seems to indicate that one can buy tubes just as good in a well stocked hardware store.


----------



## johnny70 (4 Jul 2009)

I have one, excellent unit, well made, excellent reflector.

They do take standard size T5's so can be replaced easily( I have done this already)

Mine worked so well I actually took out one lamp and ran it with just the one, still getting excellent results


----------



## samc (4 Jul 2009)

i have got one which i havent had running on the tank yet but the light is very bright for the power consumption


----------



## mattyc (17 Jul 2009)

thanks guys i am looking at replacing my aqua one luminair which uses a 24w T4 compact for one of these so i can use my aqua one light on my chiclid tank!!

Thanks Matt


----------



## davidcmadrid (17 Jul 2009)

Yey ! My Hagen Glo T5ho luminaires arrived today. I am very impressed. I am taking photos and what not and will post a review with piccies later. First impressions are very good.   A set is  now sitting on my 180 liter and the plants are loving them too


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Jul 2009)

The only "niggles" I've heard about these are about the dual tube units.  The fact that you can't run them with only one tube (not really something you'd want to do generally) and that because they're thinner than the equivelant arcadia style luminaire the light spread isn't as good.  I don't think these are major issues to be honest


----------



## davidcmadrid (17 Jul 2009)

I dont have any experience with the Arcadia unit but i understand that both the Arcadias and Hagens share the same flaw in that there is not individual reflectors on the lamps. I decided against the Arcadia but would have gone with it had it used this individual lamp reflector ( it would have tipped the balance so to speak in cost / reward ) . I think though one of the posters above is using the Hagen with 1 lamp. I will check it out later on mine.


----------

